# nunca jamás de los jamases



## reypedro

> ...como nunca llovía,
> nunca jamás de los jamases,
> todo el mundo salió corriendo
> a mirar el agua que caía...


Estos versos son de una escritora argentina de la región de Catamarca. Y me lo han dicho, ahí tienen un modo de expresarse muy peculiar.
Me han pedido la traducción al italiano, idioma que conozco un poco, pero no como para saber qué hacer con el modo de decir "nunca jamás de los jamases". Yo entiendo el significado de "nunca jamás de los jamases", o sea "mai e poi mai"
o bien, "mai giammai" que es el énfasis de una lluvia que nunca ha caido.
No encuentro el modo en italiano para negar tres veces que la lluvia nunca ha caído. Podría dar una interpretación personal diciendo "che mai s'era visto cadere una goccia di pioggia", pero ya ven que se pierde el ritmo de los versos.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## otherwise

Hola! Sí, exacto, se trata de un enfasis, yo en ese contexto diría "siccome non pioveva mai, assolutamente mai..."  o "proprio mai".
Pero en general "jamas de los jamases", se traduce "mai e poi mai" o "giammai". Hay expresiones que no se pueden traducir literalmente, creo que esta es una de esas.
Un saludo!


----------



## Neuromante

No existe la triple negación. Aquí aparece por motivos de ritmo y métrica.


----------



## Tomby

_Jamás de los jamases_ es una frase hecha. Es una negación rotunda.


----------



## chlapec

reypedro said:


> No encuentro el modo en italiano para negar tres veces que la lluvia nunca ha caído


 
...mai e poi mai e poi mai


----------



## reypedro

chlapec said:


> ...mai e poi mai e poi mai


Disculpa si no te comprendo.


----------



## Neuromante

reypedro said:


> Disculpa si no te comprendo.



Es la traducción de tu duda.
Te está despistando el que te hayan dicho que en esa región de la Argentina se expresan de un manera peculiar. "Jamás de los jamases" es una expresión normalisima ("Mai e poi mai") a la que le han añadido un "jamás" extra redundante: Es decir *mai e poi mai (e poi mai)* No hay nada extraño, más allá de que las poesías casi siempre tienen cosas "extrañas" para que suenen bien.

Mira esta puntuación:

...nunca llovía... Nunca. Jamás de los jamases: Todo el mundo salió corriendo

...mai pioveva... Mai. Mai e poi mai: Tutti uscirono in corsa


----------



## reypedro

Muy agradecido, Neuromante. Tu aporte ha sido muy provechoso.
Así ha quedado bien la triple negación, o sea, una negación rotunda.
Creí que se estaban burlando de mí.
Buena Navidad.


----------



## Valiska

Hola,

Solo una cosita.

En italiano decimos "di corsa" y no "in corsa".
Totalmente de acuerdo con el resto ;-)


----------



## elitaliano

Neuromante said:


> Es la traducción de tu duda.
> Te está despistando el que te hayan dicho que en esa región de la Argentina se expresan de un manera peculiar. "Jamás de los jamases" es una expresión normalisima ("Mai e poi mai") a la que le han añadido un "jamás" extra redundante: Es decir *mai e poi mai (e poi mai)* No hay nada extraño, más allá de que las poesías casi siempre tienen cosas "extrañas" para que suenen bien.
> 
> Mira esta puntuación:
> 
> ...nunca llovía... Nunca. Jamás de los jamases: Todo el mundo salió corriendo
> 
> ...mai pioveva... Mai. Mai e poi mai: Tutti uscirono in corsa


 

Mi viene in mente Fabrizio de Andrè, con "La canzone dell'amore perduto":



> ".... non ci lasceremo mai, mai e poi mai..."


che io avevo tradotto con:
"..... no nos vamos a dejar jamas nunca..."

In questo ultimo caso trovo difficoltà ad applicare l'interessante forma "Jamás de los jamases", che non conoscevo, per mia ovvia ignoranza.


----------



## reypedro

> che io avevo tradotto con:
> "..... no nos vamos a dejar jamas nunca..."


 
En este caso singular se lee mejor si se pone "nunca" antes de "jamás" que queda de esta manera: "no nos vamos a dejar nunca jamás". Pero claro que no conozco la canción y es muy posible que en tu traducción, parar respetar ritmos, hayas tenido que usar aquella fórmula, pero repito, molesta al leerse.


----------



## infinite sadness

La tripla negazione esiste, nella tipica frase _*"mai, mai e poi mai"*_.


----------



## meioteo

Siendo una frase convencional argentina, la puedo utilizar si estoy hablando con un espanol o voy a cometer un error?


----------



## Neuromante

Ya dije yo que es una expresión normalísima y Tombatossals que es una frase hecha. De localismo argentino no tiene absolutamente nada.


----------



## traduttrice

Io avrei detto un "mai" di meno, ovvero "mai e poi mai"


----------



## ursu-lab

elitaliano said:


> Mi viene in mente Fabrizio de Andrè, con "La canzone dell'amore perduto":
> 
> 
> che io avevo tradotto con:
> "..... no nos dejaremos jamás por jamás ..."
> 
> In questo ultimo caso trovo difficoltà ad applicare l'interessante forma "Jamás de los jamases", che non conoscevo, per mia ovvia ignoranza.



La frase in italiano è "mai e poi mai", a cui Chlapec ha aggiunto un altro "mai" per moltiplicarlo per tre. 

"nunca jamás"/"nunca más" può essere anche la traduzione di "mai più" e non solo di "mai e poi mai". Cioè, nella canzone di De André potrebbe sembrare che si siano lasciati in passato e che si sono promessi di non lasciarsi mai più. Mentre con "mai e poi mai" dice sicuramente che non si sono mai lasciati in passato e non si lasceranno nemmeno in futuro.

In tal caso io userei, per evitare ambiguità, "jamás por jamás" o "jamás de los jamases".

"Nunca digas nunca jamás" -> mai dire mai



reypedro said:


> ..como nunca llovía,
> nunca jamás de los jamases,
> todo el mundo salió corriendo
> a mirar el agua que caía...



Siccome non pioveva mai,
mai e poi mai, ma proprio mai,
uscirono tutti di corsa
a vedere l'acqua cadere...


----------



## annapo

[...]

poichè mai pioveva,
proprio mai in assoluto
tutti uscirono correndo
a vedere l'acqua cadere

bho, mi sembrano più o meno strofe di 9 sillabe...


----------



## readymade

Lo cierto. amigo, es que nada mejor para describir la lluvia de la zona que ese "nunca jamás de los jamases" porque efectivamente, todos salen -salimos- a la calle a mirar el milagro. Pasan y pasan año y uno vive en climas lluviosos pero desnortado, sale a sentir la lluvia sin paraguas y sin impermeable. Es zona desértica... casi tanto como mi pago. De modo que al traducir, podés exagerar la nota tranquilamente.


----------

